# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Коньяк с солью - универсальное лекарство

## Irina

_    "Года три назад, не помню уже, в какой газете, мне попал на глаза любопытный и простой в приготовлении рецепт, при помощи которого можно было решить многие незначительные проблемы со здоровьем, будь то головная боль, ушиб, растяжение или, к примеру, флюс. Одно средство годится во всех случаях._

*    Рецепт:*

    В бутылку, на 3/4 наполненную коньяком, насыпьте мелкую поваренную соль, например, «Экстра», в таком количестве, чтобы уровень коньяка поднялся до самого горлышка бутылки. Взболтайте смесь энергично, насколько это у вас получится. Когда соль осядет, лекарство готово к употреблению.

    Я его использую наружно: при головной боли - растираю голову; при болях в суставах - растираю суставы несколько раз в день; болит десна - накладываю примочку и т.д. Одним словом, укусит вас комар или вы растянете сухожилие, посадите синяк - у вас есть растирка, которая снимет боль, отек и воспаление.
    Когда жидкость закончится, оставшуюся соль можно снова залить коньяком."

    Андрей Сергеевич Савельев

----------


## Sanych

Не факт, что универсально. Что одному помогает, другому может и нет.

----------

